# Kranzel's Mini racing (Carpet Stadium)



## NitroRcRacer97 (Jul 19, 2004)

Hello all, 

Just an FYI, we have been running stadium style racing on the carpet for the last couple of weeks with great results. :thumbsup: We are running Saturdays at noon both sportsman classes & pro classes. Alot of good family fun! So, come on out & bring your kids, at least you can see a good show! 

TTYL, 
Russ


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Where is it ??


----------



## NitroRcRacer97 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lemoyne, Pa (just outside of Harrisburg)


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK thanks!!


----------



## NitroRcRacer97 (Jul 19, 2004)

Dave should have some pictures on the website soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## NitroRcRacer97 (Jul 19, 2004)

Bud,

Are you going to make a road trip? Would like to meet you sometime, see you in the mags alot.  

TTYL, Russ


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That's a long haul from here !!!


----------



## NitroRcRacer97 (Jul 19, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> That's a long haul from here !!!


Understandable, TTYL :thumbsup:


----------

